# Trip to Niagara Falls and Western Pennsylvania



## CarolfromTX (Aug 17, 2018)

Hubby wanted to attend his 50th high school reunion in western PA. I was OK with that, but as long as we were going that far, I suggested we go a bit farther and visit Niagara Falls. I'd never been there, and Hubs had only been there as a child. We flew into Buffalo. It's been a few years since I've flown, and it sure hasn't improved. Cattle car is an apt description. But it would have been a three day drive, so we flew. We picked up a rental car in Buffalo and drove to Niagara Falls, Canada. On the way, we stopped in Lockport for a very interesting tour of a section of the Erie Canal. Then on to Canada. Getting through customs took about 35 minutes, so not too bad. Our hotel was the Oakes. We had a spectacular view of both the American and Canadian falls from our room. It was a  bit pricey, but so worth it for the few days we were there. We rode the Hornblower right up to the base of Horseshoe Falls, and it was truly awe inspiring. We spent some time in Niagara-on-the-lake, a lovely little town on Lake Ontario. Basically, the rest of Niagara Falls was indistinguishable from, say, Branson or Vegas -- all the touristy stuff you can think of. We steered clear of that.

We went on to the reunion in New Castle. PA. We stayed in Grove City, because we both graduated from Grove City College. We visited campus and I was amazed at how much the college and the town had changed. And after only half a century! LOL! Grove City is still the prettiest campus I have ever seen. It remains a small school, and while they have built many new buildings, it is still a campus where students must walk to class. There are no roads passing through, no big parking lots, no bike trails. Interesting concept in this day and age.

Hubs enjoyed his reunion, and he saw some old buddies from back in the day. And I got to see my cousin, who has a condo on Conneaut Lake. And a pretty little lake it was, too. 

I'd post pics, but I don't know how, and they're all on my phone, in any case. I enjoyed seeing the falls, but I wish we would have done a bit more there -- at least watched the film about it.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2018)

What a fabulous 50th reunion. Niagara Falls is wonderful in any season and at any time of day or night. It’s truly magical. 
I bet it was a bit pricey but with special occasions like this, it’s so worth it. 
That view must have been fantastic. 

I load pictures off of my phone and here is what I do. 
See the box with the tree in it to the right of those globes up top here^^^^?
Press that. A box should pop up that says ‘insert image’ 
Pick ‘From Computer BUTTON. 
Choose File ( button)
The pictures from your phone should appear. You might have to edit and crop them to be under max amount to upload. 
You may upload 5 pictures at a time. 

Here are a few I picked just in case you can’t post any.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2018)

Sounds like you had a wonderful time. I've been to the falls twice and it is beautiful. Maybe you can go back someday.


----------

